# Dry dog food for pancreatitis



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

My 10 year old Sib Husky was just diagnosed with Pancreatitis. I know he needs a higher fiber, low fat diet. I am disabled so I'm only able to cook a few things for him. Is there a dry or canned dog food I can give him?
Thank you.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't think their are such a thing? But just steer away food that are high in fat. Maybe Wellness Core, California Natural that are low fat content


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Cooking and or feeding raw food is probably the best thing you can do...aside from that, Natural Balance has a few suitable formulas that are low in fat.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Did your vet recommend a food? Not that that is the best choice either since it's usually Science Diet/Hills Prescription.

Our epileptic dog, Topaz, was recently dx with pancreatitis. We feed raw and just tweaked his meals a bit...he's been doing really well.


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you for the input. I immediately stopped his other dog food and just cooked up veggies, chicken and brown rice. So far, he keeps licking his bowl over and over so he may like his new diet better.
The vet told me to give him a little bit of canned pumpkin too. He loves that as well so he's going to be a great patient.
Thank you again.


----------



## BrendaKay (Dec 7, 2008)

Royal Canin has vet diets for dogs with pancreatitis.www.royalcanin.us
My Myrt has to eat a high fiber food.She has IBS.Myrt eats the Royal Canin Calorie Control High Fiber.
Getting the right balance of soluble and insoluble fiber is hard to do.
I know alot of folks do not like the ingredients in the vet diets but I know from alot of trial and error what my Myrt can eat and not eat.
Pancreatitis can be acute or chronic or exocrine pancreatic insufficiency.
If you plan on staying with the home cooking for your furkid you might try a vitamin/supplement made by Solid Gold.I used this when I was home cooking for my furkids.


----------



## mellie (Feb 26, 2010)

Royal Canin makes a LF (low-fat) prescription formula that is excellent. I am using the canned, but there is dry as well. My 13-year-old husky is doing wonderfully after being hospitalized a few weeks ago on the LF diet.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I got Desi through his acute bout of pancreatitis by using Natural Balance Reduced Calorie dry food mixed with a very small amt. of can food. Now, he's fine and is eating Wellness CORE Reduced Fat dry mixed with can food in the morning and Primal raw nuggets in the evening. He gets some grain-free biscuits and bully sticks for treats.


----------



## VitaHound (Feb 27, 2010)

Making rice a major portion of a dogs diet will help with the weight, which many believe is the major cause of pancreatitis. Use a high grade dog supplement to fill in gaps of nutrition the dog will experience by limiting his diet to a few low fat food sources.


----------

